# GDDR3 o GDDR5? la pregunta del millon



## MartinRRR (Feb 29, 2012)

Hola!

Les tengo una consulta, quiero comprarme un Placa de Video y no se si estirarme a una GDDR5 o conformarme con una GDDR3, se que esto es muy subjetivo segun la placa a la que se le aplica, asi que en este caso es la ATI 6670, la diferencia son de cerca de $200. asi que.. se justifica la diferencia monetaria por la diferencia en rendimiento?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Feb 29, 2012)

Ni cerca... si solo se trata del mismo ancho de bus de memoria y *ningun otro parametro*, es dinero desperdiciado a no ser que 2 o 3 FPS signifiquen la gloria para tí

.-


----------



## Nilfred (Feb 29, 2012)

200 ARS en una placa de 4000 ARS no es diferencia, en una de 400 ARS es un 50% ¿De que valor estamos hablando?

La serie 7000 ya está lanzada en el mercado, pero no llegaron aún, mejor esperá 1 mes para ver que precio traen.


----------



## MartinRRR (Mar 1, 2012)

Gracias por responder.

Tengo la opcion de una *Xfx Ati Radeon Hd 6670 1gb Gddr3* a $580 argentinos cerca de mi casa.
*GPU:* 800 mhz. 480 streams.
*Memory:* bus 128. reloj 1600 mhz

*Exactamente esta:*






O 

esta otra: *Sapphire Radeon Hd 6670 1gb Gddr5* a $645 ars. pero... tendria que irme hasta capital, y ya que yo tengo 2 monitores VGA, deberia adquirir un adaptador Displayport a VGA ($90), ya que esta placa solo tiene 1 DVI (adaptador a VGA incluido) y 2 Displayports. total de $735 ars.
*GPU:* 800 mhz. 480 streams.
*Memory:* bus 128. reloj 4000 mhz

*es esta:*





Que dicen?


----------



## djwash (Mar 1, 2012)

Yo pongo unos pesos mas y me compro una AMD RADEON 6770...

Tenes mas rendimiento y dejas la puerta abierte a un CrossFire...


----------



## joelexel (Mar 5, 2012)

Optaria por la 6770 por experiencia lo digo, ademas no hay una granm diferencia de precios


----------



## Blauered (Mar 5, 2012)

Hoal que tal, más que por la RAM me guiaría por la velocidad de reloj, en este caso, las de GDDR5 si llevan una velocidad de reloj en RAM notorio al modelo que ponés en GDDR3.
Hay algunos casos en que teniendo GDDR3 y GDDR5 casi no hay mucha diferencia en ese parámetro pero sí en los precios, ahí si se optaría por la economía.
Suerte!


----------



## MartinRRR (Mar 7, 2012)

Hola!

les cuento que habia encontrado una 6670 DDR5 usada a 480 ARS con un uso de 15 dias (compro 2 iguales para Crossfire pero se arrepintio), hice una pregunta y al otro dia ya la habia vendido :enfadado::enfadado:

Entonces:
la 6670 DDR3 $580
la 6670 DDR5 $727 (me toman el dolar a 4,8!!!)
la 6770 DDR5 $884 ($800 una usada)

yo creo que hay mucha diferencia y como no lo voy a usar en altas resoluciones, opto por la DDR3.

Gracias a todos por las respuestas!!


----------



## djwash (Mar 8, 2012)

Y deci que encontras, aca es de terror no hay nada, solo 5570 a $550 o algo asi.

Es bueno comprar lo justo, no de mas ya que si no le vas a dar el uso sera un desperdicio, pero tambien es bueno comprar pensando a futuro, quizas si le des el uso, pensa que una placa que tiene para crossfire la podes poner junto con otra en el futuro, y obtener un buen rendimiento, o la podes vender mejor que una gama baja, depende de cada uno.

Tambien te digo que NO compres nada usado, por mas que este en garantia.


----------

